# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua bình nước nóng cho gia đình



## Ottowa (26/4/22)

Đang thư giãn dưới vòi nước ấm áp bỗng chốc từ đâu đợt nước lạnh ngắt chảy ra khiến bạn không khỏi giật mình khó chịu. Đây là lý do nhiều gia đình lựa chọn bình nóng lạnh trực tiếp. Bài viết này sẽ tư vấn máy nước nóng trực tiếp nào phù hợp với gia đình nhất.


Trên thị trường hiện nay có khá nhiều thương hiệu cùng hàng trăm dòng bình nóng lạnh khác nhau. Phân khúc giá cũng đa dạng từ 2 triệu cho đến cả trăm triệu đồng. Nếu bạn đang phân vân nên mua máy nước nóng trực tiếp nào, tham khảo ngay những kinh nghiệm mua bình nóng lạnh sau đây.

Tư vấn kinh nghiệm chọn mua máy nước nóng trực tiếp
Để chọn được chiếc máy nước nóng phù hợp với gia đình, đem đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, bạn cần chú ý những yếu tố sau:

Thương hiệu uy tín
Việc lựa chọn thương hiệu để trao niềm tin là yếu tố quan trọng hàng đầu khi mua máy nước nóng trực tiếp. Với những thiết bị điện gia dụng, bạn không nên sử dụng các món đồ không rõ nguồn gốc, xuất xứ, những mặt hàng không được kiểm định về chất lượng. Điều này sẽ mang tới những rủi ro nguy hiểm trong khi sử dụng như chập cháy, giật điện…



Thay vào đó, bạn nên lựa chọn các thương hiệu uy tín. Với dòng máy nước nóng trực tiếp, OTTOWA là thương hiệu Việt có tiếng và được nhiều người tin tưởng sử dụng. Công nghệ hiện đại chuẩn quốc tế có giấy kiểm định chất lượng. Chất liệu an toàn, độ bền cao. Hơn hết, OTTOWA có chính sách bảo hành tuyệt vời, đem đến sự hài lòng cho mọi quý khách hàng.

Phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình
Nếu gia đình bạn có phòng tắm bị giới hạn phần diện tích, một chiếc máy nước nóng trực tiếp nhỏ gọn, hiện đại, cấp nước nóng tức thời là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng. Đặc biệt nếu gia đình bạn có nhu cầu sử dụng nước nóng liên tục hoặc có bồn tắm, bình nước nóng trực tiếp tránh tình trạng phải chờ đợi thời gian khởi động làm nóng nước hoặc đang tắm thì hết nước nóng.

Khả năng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ linh hoạt

Hiện nay, khi tư vấn mua máy nước nóng trực tiếp, bạn có thể nhận thấy các dòng máy đều có khả năng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ. Chúng chia làm hai loại phổ biến là chỉnh bằng tay và chỉnh nhiệt độ tự động.

Nếu gia đình bạn có người lớn tuổi và trẻ nhỏ, một chiếc máy tự động điều chỉnh nhiệt độ theo thói quen sẽ an toàn, dễ sử dụng hơn. Hãy lưu ý điều này khi mua máy nhé!



>>> Xem thêm:Tư vấn mua máy nước nóng trực tiếp phù hợp cho gia đình


----------

